# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Obat koi

## ZivitzKoi

Dear Para suhu dan rekan rekan semua... 
Mohon informasi dan bantuannya barangkali dari rekan rekan ada yg pernah melakukan pemijahan secara manual teknik dan bagaimana caranya membuat ikan pingsan selama proses memijahkan manual tersebut. 
Adakah rekomendasi obat untuk supaya koi bisa tidur sebentar dan obat utk buat ikan koi tenang selama proses pemotretan.. Hehe... Terima kasih.

----------

